# Mice in MouseDreams



## tom95

I'm not a good photographer, but yesterday I took some photos of my mice for you  
Have a nice watching 

Probably pregnant champagne tan, argente, satin dove tan, satin silver tan and red does









































































Satin astrex dove young buck

















Another pregnant red doe









Pregnant PEW doe

















Next chocolate brindle pregnant doe :lol: 

















Young males: satin chocolate sable, black, fawn brothers, blue point, siamese brothers









































































My interesting coloured young doe - looks like tricolour, she's also brindle, one of her colours looks like pearl  

























Satin red doe

















Young red doe









Champagne tan brindle doe

















Ok, that's enough for today  Please commenting 

Greetings, Tom


----------



## WillowDragon

Absolutely Beautiful!!!

I am coming over right now and stealing your Champagne Tan brindle girl!!! :lol: :lol:

W xx


----------



## ian

I dont think Ive seen a broken brindle quite like that before or the tan brindle, both a very striking. All your mice look in very good condition and nice type.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Lovely mice,great pics!
I must say I love your Champagne Tan Brindle too


----------



## Rhasputin

Is your PEW a gremlin mouse?
It's probably just a cooincidence that both pictures make her ears look lopsided, but it can't hurt to ask. :lol:


----------



## tom95

Thanks !

My PEW isn't a gremlin mouse, as you thought it's just a wrong impression which photos make


----------



## miss.understood

is in love with the Astrex!! xx


----------



## Rhasputin

I really love the brindle tan . . . She is a gorgeous animal!


----------



## windyhill

Very pretty! 
Great looking brindles


----------



## Mymouse

Very nice mice you have! They are all so beautiful, really like the Red color, we don´t have that here it´s very beautiful  many other interesting colors you have too.


----------



## nuedaimice

They are beautiful! I had to do a double take on the first one, she looks so similar to one I just bought.

I adore that Champagne Brindle Tan! All of them are just fabulous! Gorgeous! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Onyx

Absolutely gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## moustress

I'm very jealous of your tan meeces.


----------



## tom95

I' m glad that you like my mice  
So I have some pictures more 

Young siamese does









Himalayan (agouti) young doe

















Old and a bit fat satin blue point buck

















Young himalayan boy 









Silver agouti and PEW girls, they are having babies now - 19 noodles from them both. The father is satin PEW male, if you ask what I wanna get from him and silver agouti female, I answer that silver agouti carriers, because now I haven't any other silver agouti buck at my stud and it is a good cross to get them.

















































Little 6 weeks old fawn female, she's getting darker every day









And her satin PEW and satin chocolate sable sisters (parents of them all are satin red x champagne, so i got 3 different varieties, because It was one of my first litters to get fawns)

















Argente buck


----------



## Mymouse

Wow the satin chocolate sable girl is amazing, what a beauty  all very nice mice, very good photos.


----------

